# Rant



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

As most of you know I'm relatively new to hunting. It is astonishing to me how repulsive the hunting community is to new guys like me. ON THE OTHER HAND, THE MEMBERS OF PREDATOR TALK HAVE BEEN ABSOLUTELY MORE THAN GENEROUS WITH KNOWLEDGE AND EVEN SOME GEAR. I wanted to put that out there. However, here's an instance of this behavior I'm talking about. I'm discussing a hunting set-up I had the other weekend. I was up on a hill on the ground tucked in behind a bush. Had multiple deer and squirrels walk by me that were none the wiser. Oh and a yote ran by too!! (I'll hunt him later  ) Anyway, I showed the group of people a picture I had taken that included my bow and a single nocked arrow. First thing I heard was, "how expensive were your arrows"..."they look pretty cheap (cause 60 is cheap apparently)." "You hunt on the ground w/ a compound"..."are you stupid or something." I guess I'm just dumb founded by this negative reception these Ohio locals are giving to me. Last I checked, your "expensive" setup doesn't make you a better hunter. Oh well. Sorry for ranting, I hope to post a picture with my first harvest soon. Thank you PredatorTalk members for being very supportive! Safe hunting to you all!


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear how things went for you. I've had nothing but good experiences so far. Bow hunter at the public land went squirrel hunting on past week was friendly and helpful despite the shotgun over my shoulder. Kid buying slugs at Dick's the other day chatted me up, asked which slugs I like, and got my number in case I want to come out to his farm land for firearm dear season. Everyone in hunter safety with me was great. Hope your experience changes soon. Being somewhat closer to center politically than most here (but also gun loving enough I'd make a crappy liberal) I don't always see eye to eye with a lot of hunters on politics or religion but I've run across nothing but good people in the ways that count.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

This site has some of the best hunting people I've known. Always helpful and full of information. The guys here are the reason I keep coming back day after day. You never know what will happen next.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There are a lot of ignorant people out there nowadays, doesn't have to be among the hunting fraternity, a lot of times one has to bite his or her tongue not to say something but life goes on, we're not all perfect here but as a hunting family willing to help out each other one way or another.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What short said 101%


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well if they made fun of you they would really make fun of me

not only do i hunt from the ground,but i do it from a blind

not only with a compound,and my cheap pink arrows

but also with gear that is really cheap

my hand carved self bows and arrows i make from wild rose shoots,and turkey feathers from birds ive killed.the fletch is held on with deer sinew

in my home made gear the only thing i have any expense in is the steel broad heads,and i get 4 of them for $25

but i can stick 4 arrows in a 4 inch circle at 20 yards with that set up

i also agree with short

they are either jealous of your set up or suffer from the small pee pee syndrome

short, your grandpa does sound like he was a very wise man


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with all of the above... If it were me, I would stick the person in the ass with an arrow and tell them "does that make you feel cheap"... Don't let anyone bring you down to their pathetic level. Geez...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't let what others say get to you, you know what you are doing and if it's wrong you'll see that and correct it either on your own or by asking others.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I agree with all of the above... If it were me, I would stick the person in the ass with an arrow and tell them "does that make you feel cheap"... Don't let anyone bring you down to their pathetic level. Geez...


that reminds me of when i show an arrow head that i have knapped to folks

they ask if its real,and i tell them yup its real. they always ask where i found it and i tell them i didnt find it i made it. then they proceed to say well if you made it,it aint real its fake.

so i tell them,well let me stick it on the end of an arrow and shoot you with it and you tell me if it hurst for real or if it just hurts for fake

but none of them folk are willing to let me shoot them with a fake stone arrow head lol


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The people who are like that fall on one side or the other, they reticule you for spending to much money on your hunting gear or not spending enough. We all have a budget that we have to work within, the thing is that budget has little to do with our hunting ability.

Don't think into it to much, those same guys would be saying you're spending too much if you had gear nicer than them. They some how tie what their gear to their self worth.

My coyote hunting partner has more in his optic than must guys do in their whole gun setup, but he is deer hunting with an old PSE Nova. His priorities are different, there are guys who will have $1500 wrapped up in their bow rig, but wouldn't dare spend over a hundred on a scope. As you continue to hunt more you'll decide what your properties are, where you'll spend your money and what your budget is. Just a heads up, when or if you decide to buy a nice bow know that in two years it will be worthless. The resale value is next to nothing, so pick one that fits you and you're comfortable with and keep it, don't go chasing the next great thing. That is unless you want to spend tons of money.

Either way enjoy your time in the woods, away from everything and everyone. That may be one of the best parts about bow hunting for me. And ignore the guys who are over compensating for something. You'll likely find the majority of the hunting crowd is a good bunch of guys and gals all looking for the same thing.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Piss on em! I can't even remember what my dads first compound PSE was and it worked great for me. I was given a redhead(bass pro) kronik or however it's spelled and all I did was replace the string and I took a nice Missouri buck while I was stationed there. I now have a Mathews helim and live it. Mathews has seemed to discontinued all their good bows so I will be keeping that one. Along the way I have had the privilege of shooting hoyts, the new PSEs, bow tech and a few others. I like the speed of the PSE omen but the draw cycle didn't feel right. Still a fine bow. I traded for my Mathews and have stumbled upon most of my gear. Hell I still use my Walmart bought release. Taken more critters than most with ultra high dollar crap. Don't worry about the city slickers and show them their fancy crap ain't worth a darn if they aren't proficient with it.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Ignore the Fudds. My first experience with hunting was on this forum. Got a PM from Short offering guidance. Now were good buddies and thanks to him I bagged my first yoter. I am lucky to have a mentor like that. I too have run into jerks since and they are laughable. They blow big money on stuff but get upset when their wildest dreams don't come to fruition because of their new toys. So in turn they decide to poo poo on other people. I still prefer to hang with hunters and shooters rather than car snobs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My first gun was a Savage pump Model 67, Dad bought it for me just shy of my 12th birthday. I still have it, and still take it out occasionally. It has killed more quail than many hunters get to see. It's heavy, but has never failed to fire. It's got wear marks, a funky butt stock, it was cracked so I cut it off and replaced the walnut with a piece of oak I had laying around, it's all I had, and now that I can afford to have a new stock made for it I refuse to as it reminds me of times that were hard. It kills birds just as dead as my other prettier, fancier, lighter, less worn, smoother triggered, more expensive, screw in choke enabled shot guns.

Here's the point to all this, I don't give a damn if your gun, bow, truck, (I'd say wife but I know your wife ain't better than mine...you can argue but to no avail) or anything else you have is pretty fancy, light, less or more worn,has a smooth or gritty trigger, cost you a plug nickel, or your first born, has one or a half dozen chokes. *It's what you do with it that will gain my attention.*

That said, the members here are the best. You'll get a dozen different opinions, and maybe a couple of guys will butt heads now and again but we still remain courteous and respectful to one another.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

amen to that Don

and yes, my wife is better lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Do your thing.

And, never forget: You are the captain of the ship.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, looks like a thread about wives might be starting, lmao !!!!

but please dont let it be who,s is the biggest


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

...the biggest what?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone who answers that has a death wish. It'll likely be a slow death to boot....


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short223 said:


> My wife is definitely the captain of my ship.......and when it sinks, not my fault!


Gonna start calling you Captain Phillips

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

